# Tattoos...



## Bawitdaba (Sep 9, 2005)

Anyone have any bike or riding related tattoos? Show em if you got em...


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*one-of-a-kind*

designed this one myself; stylized a bit, but based on my beloved bontrager...










...had also planned to do a tire tread all the way around my ankle, but never got around to it
(_that, and i hear that the shin can be quite painful_). :eekster:


----------



## DashRipRock (Jul 20, 2004)

Some previous discussions/photos:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=163143&highlight=tattoos

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=163143&highlight=tattoos


----------



## fireboy (Jan 12, 2004)

umm.....avatar....nuff said


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I got this one done last week. Photo isn't great, hard to take a pic of the back of your own calf, I'm not that bendy.


----------



## the Inbred (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Bawitdaba said:


> Anyone have any bike or riding related tattoos? Show em if you got em...


 Not me, but I do have some riding related scars.


----------



## FBJ (Jul 25, 2006)

mopartodd said:


> Not me, but I do have some riding related scars.


i think that counts too


----------



## MtnSpectre (Nov 21, 2004)

*A Friend of mine....*

did this one for me.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

MtnSpectre said:


> did this one for me.


Great design :thumbsup:


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

those are some really nice tats, i have one but its not bike related.


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

I need a Polynesian and biking themed tatoot for my calf.


----------



## dr hoo (Jan 12, 2004)

Bawitdaba said:


> Anyone have any bike or riding related tattoos? Show em if you got em...


My avitar has cycling meanings associated with it, and is on my left calf on the outside.

My other one is just a small piece, and has nothing to do with cycling.


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

BelaySlave said:


> I need a Polynesian and biking themed tatoot for my calf.


good luck with that...


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Max99 said:


> I got this one done last week. Photo isn't great, hard to take a pic of the back of your own calf, I'm not that bendy.


Now that is a nice design Max99. Very well thought out. :thumbsup:

I have a couple tats, none bike related yet, but you have given me an idea for what will eventually be #5, and the second bike related.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

slocaus said:


> Now that is a nice design Max99. Very well thought out. :thumbsup:
> 
> I have a couple tats, none bike related yet, but you have given me an idea for what will eventually be #5, and the second bike related.


Thanks man. I have a great artist, he does amazing stuff. I had the idea, but I'm no artist. He pretty much captured exactly what I saw in my head but couldn't put on paper.


----------



## RCC (Mar 28, 2005)

just posted mine yesterday on the other thread,but wht the h**l,here it is...peace...


----------



## SSPIN (Sep 21, 2004)

dr hoo said:


> My avitar has cycling meanings associated with it, and is on my left calf on the outside.
> 
> My other one is just a small piece, and has nothing to do with cycling.


 Sweet mother of God. That thing is AMAZING! :thumbsup:


----------

